# Very short term accommodation question



## Sonya664 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey All,

I'm looking for help/direction on where to find accommodation on a daily basis, for very short notice and for maybe 3 days? 
Looking to pay a decent amount for a decent bed in a nice area of Dubai!
No hotel suggestions please.

Found a website called dubai classifieds, but it's a long and painful process, there is no search function to shift through all the ads,

I would be very grateful for any suggestions please

Thanks

Sonya


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Sonya

Try this link - lots of short term accommodation advertised and a search function - good luck!
Dubai Short Term Rental - Find Dubai Property Rental


----------



## Sonya664 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Madam Mim,

Came across this the other day too, but limited choice for a few days stay.
Any expats out there that needs to earn some dosh for a few days!
Want to stay in a more local environment (Real McCoy) as opposed to boring bog standard hotels
Let me know


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

panorama does clean rooms for AED250/night - and it's got a great bar too! (well if you want Real McCoy.....)


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Might even make some money rather than spending any....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Willys!!!!!

Behave!


----------



## Sonya664 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for help guys

But, I'm actually serious, arriving next Wednesday, maybe Thursday for 3 nights

Thanks - Sonya


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

C'mon AC, help a lady in distress!! I'm sorry about my previous post, it's just that I get bad flashbacks from that place every so often.... Just like being in 'Nam...TotteNAM that is! ;-)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sonya664 said:


> Thanks for help guys
> 
> But, I'm actually serious, arriving next Wednesday, maybe Thursday for 3 nights
> 
> Thanks - Sonya


Well I hope you'll enjoy the place! If you want a hand to get acclimatised so to speak then give any of us a shout!

We don't bite - unless you want us to!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sonya664 said:


> Thanks for help guys
> 
> But, I'm actually serious, arriving next Wednesday, maybe Thursday for 3 nights
> 
> Thanks - Sonya


Unless you actually know the people you are staying with I would say that it is very unwise for a woman to want to spend the night in the home of a total stranger.

From the other side, why would someone allow a stranger to stay in their home.

Be sensible and stay in a hotel. That is as 'real' as most people's homes, as you won't get an invitation to stay with an Emirati family.

-


----------



## Sonya664 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for response Elphaba,

I understand and appreciate what you are saying. I have been to Dubai many times before, work & holiday, hence my reluctance to stay in hotels this time. 
Totally aware that no Emirati family would offer such a invitation. But maybe a family of expats etc, 

both parties would swop details before and I would presume only move forward if you are both totally comfortable
We house/flat swop here all the time, usually through a agents (thats granted). None available for Dubai (that I could find)

does that help ensure I'm no weirdo?? LOL prob not

Regards - Sonya


----------

